# Had my scan today UPDATE WITH GENDER



## Mummy of Ange

I'm so relieved all was ok. I'm dying to know the sex. Thoughts please
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20171103-175716.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 90


----------



## Talia12

I'm leaning boy but unsure!


----------



## lmarie7

Would also say boy, but Im not certain Im a little useless at these guessing games &#128584; congratulations on your pregnancy &#129328;&#127996;


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm not sure as I can't see nub but congrats :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:guess


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Boy would be great as we have 2 girls. But really not bothered just as long as all is ok xx


----------



## pinkclouds

:blue:


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Anymore guesses?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Going by skull theory since I can't see a nub I'm going to guess :blue:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Great BOY nub! Congratulations! If this was my US I'd start buying blue ;)
xx


----------



## becsboo

boy for sure


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Really??? I just have no idea what im looking for to have any clue at all. 

Thanks ladies


----------



## 6lilpigs

Boy guess here too :)


----------



## PariB

Hmmmmmm Im unsure, looks girly for me x


----------



## Mummy of Ange

So we have the majority saying boy and one girl. I can't wait to find out x


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Anybody else


----------



## Gretaa

Boy x


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Any other guesses ladies?

I went to see the consultant today hoping for a scan, but they said no scan until 28th December. I cant wait that long, going to book a private scan.

Any more guesses would be appreciated because im so impatient xx


----------



## Abii

Boy :)


----------



## WeeNat

Im thinking blue x


----------



## Mummy of Ange

so the majority said boy and you were all wrong because we are expecting our third princess!!! xx

Thank you for all your guesses xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! <3


----------



## 6lilpigs

The leg was playing tricks on us:) Enjoy every second of her xx


----------



## WeeNat

Congratulations xxx


----------

